# abbe Beine, zue Türen



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt im Norddeutschen zwar "abbe Beine" und "zue Türen"


„zue Türen“ sind klar, aber was sind denn „abbe Beine“? „Das Bein ist ab“ sagt mir auch nichts.

Werden diese Ausdrücke auch außerhalb Norddeutschlands verwendet?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> „Das Bein ist ab“ sagt mir auch nichts.


Das kann man durchaus so sagen, auch in Standarddeutsch. Bei Wiktionary wird es als Adverb erklärt, "[2] in Verbindung mit sein, meist nur umgangssprachlich, regional auch steigerbar: nicht (mehr) befestigt, lose, gelöst, beseitigt". Als Adjektiv (dekliniert, "abbe") kenne ich es aber nicht, im Gegensatz zum im Schweizer Dialekt verwendeten "di zueni Türe" ("die geschlossene Tür").


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "[2] in Verbindung mit sein, meist nur umgangssprachlich, regional auch steigerbar: nicht (mehr) befestigt, lose, gelöst, beseitigt".


„legs hanging loose”?


----------



## Alemanita

Er hat ein abbes Bein = Ihm fehlt ein Bein.


----------



## elroy

Ach so, ein _abbes_ Bein ist also ein _amputiertes_ Bein?


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Ach so, ein _abbes_ Bein ist also ein _amputiertes_ Bein?


Oder ein sonstwie verlorengegangenes Bein.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kenne "abbe" und "zu*n*e". Bei "abbe Beine" könnte es sich auch um Hosenbeine handeln, etwa bei selbst produzierten Hot Pants. 

_eine Jeans mit abben Beinen_

Edit: ich habe noch einen Zwiebelfisch zum Thema gefunden: Bei zuen Gardinen und ausem Licht.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Werden diese Ausdrücke auch außerhalb Norddeutschlands verwendet?



Ja für Mitteldeutschland.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> aber was sind denn „abbe Beine“


Ein abbes Bein ist ein Bein, das ab ist -- meistens durch Unfall oder Amputation. Es gibt aber zum Beispiel auch "abbe Haare" (wenn sie vorher längere Haare hatte) oder im Henkers-Kontext auch einen "abben Kopf".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Werden diese Ausdrücke auch außerhalb Norddeutschlands verwendet?


Ja für SW-Deutschland.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ach so, ein _abbes_ Bein ist also ein _amputiertes_ Bein?


Es bedeutet, dass es "ab" ist, warum auch immer. _Ab sein_ bedeutet, wenn ein Teil eines Ganzen von diesem Ganzen getrennt ist. Das Gegenteil von _ab sein_ ist _dran sein_. So ist hier das Objektiv _ab_:




und hier ist es _dran_:




_Dran sein_ aber natürlich noch andere Bedeutungen haben. Viel Vergnügen beim Versuch das Wortspiel _Lieber arm dran als Arm ab_ zu verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Lieber arm dran als Arm ab


Oh ja, das weckt Kindheitserinnerungen, war damals sehr verbreitet diese Lebensweisheit.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das Gegenteil von _ab sein_ ist _dran sein_.  So ist hier das Objektiv _ab_:


Für ein abgeschraubtes Objektiv würde ich nicht "das Objektiv ist ab" verwenden.

Bei "ab" denke ich an ein 'gewaltsames' Entfernen (Unfall, Operation, Zerbrechen, Absägen, ....):
"Der Finger/ der Ast/ die Spitze/ ..... ist ab."


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Für ein abgeschraubtes Objektiv würde ich nicht "das Objektiv ist ab" verwenden.
> 
> Bei "ab" denke ich an ein 'gewaltsames' Entfernen (Unfall, Operation, Zerbrechen, Absägen, ....):
> "Der Finger/ der Ast/ die Spitze/ ..... ist ab."


Am häufigsten wird der Ausdruck tatsächlich im Zusammenhang mit gewaltsamem Entfernen eines Teiles gebraucht; das ist schon richtig. Aber möglich ist der Ausdruck auch hier. Da sagst ja selbst:


JClaudeK said:


> *ab*geschraubtes Objektiv


... Obwohl diese Art von Kamera-Objektiv-Systemen Bajonett- und nicht Schraubverbindungen haben, aber geschenkt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Obwohl diese Art von Kamera-Objektiv-Systemen Bajonett- und nicht Schraubverbindungen haben


Das weiß ich aus Erfahrung , aber auch bei einer Bajonettverbindung kann man m.E. von _abschrauben_ sprechen, oder wie würdest _Du_ sagen? Vielleicht einfach "abnehmen"?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> oder wie würdest _Du_ sagen? Vielleicht einfach "abnehmen"?


Ja, _aufsetzen_ und _abnehmen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> aber auch bei einer Bajonettverbindung kann man m.E. von _abschrauben_ sprechen


Nach dem Einfügen muss man ja kurz drehen.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

elroy said:


> Werden diese Ausdrücke auch außerhalb Norddeutschlands verwendet?





JClaudeK said:


> Ja für SW-Deutschland.


Verwendet in SW-Deutschland: Ja.

Aber wenn zune, umme, abbe, etc. verwendet werden, dann meiner Meinung nach immer nur als absichtlicher Sprachwitz.

Ich verstehe es immer als Anspielung auf Sprachbildung bei Kindern, die aus dem Muster "Die Musik ist leise = leise Musik" eben auch fälschlich "Das Licht ist aus = auses Licht" folgern.


----------



## Kajjo

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich verstehe es immer als Anspielung auf Sprachbildung bei Kindern


Ja, so könnte man es aus standardsprachlicher Sicht wohl interpretieren, wenn es in der eigenen Region nicht aktiv und ernsthaft verwendet wird.

In Norddeutschland ist das umgangssprachlich jedoch ernstgemeint und kann im ganz normalen Redefluss auftauchen. Ohne Anspielung auf Kinder oder implizierte Scherze.

Ich weiß es leider nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es plattdeutsche Ursprünge hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich verstehe es immer als Anspielung auf Sprachbildung bei Kindern, die aus dem Muster "Die Musik ist leise = leise Musik" eben auch fälschlich "Das Licht ist aus = auses Licht" folgern.


Dieses Prinzip ist eins von mehreren, die zu Sprachentwicklung beitragen.

Anfangs als falsch empfunden, kann es standardsprachlich werden. Aber weder "zues" noch "abbes" ist bereits standardsprachlich.

Bei "ein oranges Kleid" wird "oranges"  vom Duden bereits als standardsprachliche Alternative angegeben. orange

"Der orangene Himmel" orangen wäre dagegen umgangssprachlicher Stil.


----------



## Sowka

Lhost Vokus said:


> Verwendet in SW-Deutschland: Ja.
> 
> Aber wenn zune, umme, abbe, etc. verwendet werden, dann meiner Meinung nach immer nur als absichtlicher Sprachwitz.
> 
> Ich verstehe es immer als Anspielung auf Sprachbildung bei Kindern, die aus dem Muster "Die Musik ist leise = leise Musik" eben auch fälschlich "Das Licht ist aus = auses Licht" folgern.


Ich ordne mich in dieser Diskussion dem südlichen Sprachraum zu: Für mich hat "abbe Beine / Haare" und "zue Türen" einen witzigen Beiklang. Es ist die bewusste Verwendung eines nicht korrekten Wortes.


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe auch schon gehört: "Nu guck nich wie ne umme Tanne" 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie eine _umgefallene _Tanne guckt, aber ich fand den Spruch ganz bemerkenswert (oder _merkwürdig _im wörtlichen Sinne).


----------



## Sowka

Frieder said:


> Ich habe auch schon gehört: "Nu guck nich wie ne umme Tanne"
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie eine _umgefallene _Tanne guckt, aber ich fand den Spruch ganz bemerkenswert (oder _merkwürdig _im wörtlichen Sinne).


Aus der existierenden Diskussion über "umme Tanne" ist dieser Thread entstanden.


----------



## Alemanita

Manchmal treibt es der Dialekt auf die Spitze. In der Pfalz kann man hören:

"Der Kittel mittem abbene Knopf draa."

Und das soll bedeuten: Die Jacke, an der der Knopf abgegangen ist.

Ein Hoch auf die Mundart/den Dialekt.


----------



## Demiurg

Alemanita said:


> Manchmal treibt es der Dialekt auf die Spitze. In der Pfalz kann man hören:
> 
> "Der Kittel mittem abbene Knopf draa."


Das ist in der Tat seltsam: _draa_ = _dran_. Der Knopf ist entweder ab oder dran.


----------



## Hutschi

Dopplungen sind eine stark verbreitete Methode in Deutsch.
Hier wird sie durch ein Klammerungsprinzip gestützt.
Das ist auch unbedingt nötig.
Denn die Struktur ist:

"Der Kittel *mittem* abbene *Knopf draa.*" (Klammerung)
"Der Kittel *mit*tem abbene Knopf* draa.*" (Äußere Klammer)
"Der Kittel mit*tem abbene Knopf* draa." (eingeklammerter Teil)

Ein Knopf ist dran.
Was ist es für ein Knopf? - Es ist eine Fehlstelle, also ein fehlender Knopf, denn der Knopf ist ab.
Vergleichbar ist es mit der Betrachtung in der Physik, bei der in Halbleitern je nach Dotierung entweder Elektronen oder Löcher geleitet werden.
Das ist im Dialekt völlig logisch.

Ich denke, in Dialekten ist es sehr idiomatisch. Man kann es im Dialekt auch nicht missverstehen. Das ist durch die Klammer bedingt.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Dopplungen sind eine stark verbreitete Methode in Deutsch.


Ich weiß nicht ob es sich um eine Dopplung handelt.  Es erinnert mich etwas an die Bestellung im Dönerladen:

_ein Döner mit ohne scharf_ (d.h. ohne Chiliflocken)


----------



## Hutschi

Die Doppelung betrifft: "mit draa", wenn "mit" ausreicht. Das bildet die Klammer.
 Stimmt, das war nicht ausreichend klar. Eine Art Holzweg (Gardenpath).
Danke für den Hinweis.

(Ich bin nicht drauf gekommen, dass "ab" und "dran" als Dopplung aufgefasst werden kann, denn es ist ja keine.)
"Ab" hier ist eine Art Negation.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es sich um eine Dopplung handelt.  Es erinnert mich etwas an die Bestellung im Dönerladen:
> 
> _ein Döner mit ohne scharf_ (d.h. ohne Chiliflocken)


Ja. Solche Konstruktionen sin ja auch in anderen Sprachen nicht so ungewöhnlich: _Doner *without *chili_.


----------



## anahiseri

Demiurg said:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es sich um eine Dopplung handelt.  Es erinnert mich etwas an die Bestellung im Dönerladen:
> 
> _ein Döner mit ohne scharf_ (d.h. ohne Chiliflocken)


Und das erinnert mich an die Frage, ob ich den Döner ohne alles oder ohne nichts möchte



Alemanita said:


> Manchmal treibt es der Dialekt auf die Spitze. In der Pfalz kann man hören:
> 
> "Der Kittel mittem abbene Knopf draa."


Was für mich auffallend ist, ist nicht das *draa, *sondern die inkorrekte Beugung des inexistenten Adjektivs (es müsste "mittem abbeneN" heissen.


----------



## Demiurg

anahiseri said:


> Was für mich auffallend ist, ist nicht das *draa, *sondern die inkorrekte Beugung des inexistenten Adjektivs (es müsste "mittem abbeneN" heissen.


Nein, es ist im Dialekt ganz normal, dass das Dativ-_n_ entfällt.  Es heißt auch "mittem große Knopp".


----------



## Sowka

Sowka said:


> Ich ordne mich in dieser Diskussion dem südlichen Sprachraum zu: Für mich hat "abbe Beine / Haare" und "zue Türen" einen witzigen Beiklang. Es ist die bewusste Verwendung eines nicht korrekten Wortes.


Was ich noch erwähnen wollte: "abbe Beine" bezogen auf einen Menschen, finde ich arg respektlos. 

Das könnte nur als Selbstbeschreibung funktionieren, so wie ich auch über mich sage "ich habe abbe Öhrchen". 

Häufiger dürfte sich das auf einen Gegenstand, etwa ein Möbelstück, beziehen:

"Ein vierbeiniger Stuhl mit zwei abben Beinen ist nicht voll vertrauenswürdig 😬".


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Was ich noch erwähnen wollte: "abbe Beine" bezogen auf einen Menschen, finde ich arg respektlos.


Ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass Menschen gemeint seien könnten.


Sowka said:


> "Ein vierbeiniger Stuhl mit zwei abben Beinen ist nicht voll vertrauenswürdig 😬".


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass Menschen gemeint seien könnten.


Ich bin nach Lesen von Post #9 darauf gekommen, meinen Hinweis unterzubringen.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> "abbe Beine" bezogen auf einen Menschen, finde ich arg respektlos.


Ich denke nicht, dass das im Plattdeutschen so ist. Da sind solche Formulierungen einfach ganz normal. Vieles klingt im Plattdeutschen respektloser, ohne dass es das ist.

"Abbes Bein" wird definitiv auch auf Menschen und Tiere angewendet, aber (siehe #9) auch auf Haare oder alles andere, das fehlen oder "ab sein" kann.


----------

